# Need heavier gear for these things



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I hooked 4 on Thursday, only landed this one. It weighed 7lbs 7oz on my scales. I was hooking them in shallow water, and expected them to run for deeper stuff, but the bigger fish went for the rocks, wood, and pilings nearby instead. They were right in their choices.  I had the drag tightened down pretty tight on 2X Orvis Super Strong, but I could not begin to stop their initial runs!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

You're in the clear to use 0x mirage (the mirage is stronger anyhow) or just be like me and use 18lb mirage lol. That stuff will pretty much turn them directly around.

Check your tippet obsessively too, if there are any nicks or anything, don't rationalize it or whine, just swap it out. It's worth it in the long run!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i have the same net!! I love it,I got pvc and extended the handle for steelies and what not its a sweet net..


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet catch Jeff! Yea that net looks nice, where you get tghem at though?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice catch.


It's amazing how they literally run for cover. I've had quite a few 10 lbrs take the bait & head 50 yards across the lake to a fallen tree. 


Smart fish!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I know this sounds like I am a snob fly fisherman but I just can't fly fish for carp. Something in me just won't let me do it. 
But I bet that was one heck of a fight that bad boy put up.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

bigduck10 said:


> I know this sounds like I am a snob fly fisherman but I just can't fly fish for carp. Something in me just won't let me do it.



Well, I hope it's not because you think it would be easy. They're as challenging as any fish I've ever target with a fly rod, and I've chased a lot of different kinds.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Sweet catch Jeff! Yea that net looks nice, where you get tghem at though?


I got it at Dunham's in Athens. I was shocked it was so cheap, only $15! It has a big hoop on it, plenty big enough for carp or chrome, rubber bag, rubber grip handle, and it's a short handle which works well in the kayak.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks, It got to be lighter than my rubber bag net which is to heavy.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

what a beast! they say its the poor mans bonefish!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Fishaholic69 said:


> what a beast! they say its the poor mans bonefish!


Bonefish? Is that one of those bottom feeders that lives in the Caribbean?

Rich man's carp, that's what they are...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is some video from the trip. I'm sure lots of people will recognize the area.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not easy at all, is it? 


I thought it'd be cake using actual dogfood. After catching the first 3 or 4 fish in the lake, ALL of the carp seem to turn their nose at my offerings now.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Not easy at all, is it?
> 
> 
> I thought it'd be cake using actual dogfood. After catching the first 3 or 4 fish in the lake, ALL of the carp seem to turn their nose at my offerings now.


I was using the 100% synthetic foam version of your Pellet Persuader! 

It was funny because I think the buoyancy of it made it tough for a few fish to get it. I could see one fish, hard to see on the video footage, come up and try maybe 4 or 5 times to suck it down and it kept getting away from him. He/she failed!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I had to guess, the fish was not missing. It was sampling the taste of the water around your fly and rejecting it. They are picky as all hell> !


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, you can tell when you hook the carp as the kayak gets yanked around!

Oh, and we apparently like the same powerade variety. Great minds... fish for carp.

I wanna retract my original advice based on looking at the video though. Nothing you do will stop their initial runs. Guess you'll have to fish for them somewhere slightly more challenging? haha.

4 strikes in a day from carp is actually really good anywhere you go, at least in my experience.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice video Cream!


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

I have ALWAYS thought about taking a small boat or a kayak there to fish for those carp. Damn things are EVERYWHERE and more than ready to take anything dropped in the water. Great video.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok I was wrong. Man that looks like a blast! Did you think you were going to get pulled over the dam? To bad you didn't have a bunch of people watching you off the dock at the zoo.
Excellent job and a great video.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bigduck10 said:


> Ok I was wrong. Man that looks like a blast! Did you think you were going to get pulled over the dam? To bad you didn't have a bunch of people watching you off the dock at the zoo.
> Excellent job and a great video.


There's more space between the security cable and the dam than it looks like in the video, but I did not want to get close to it anyway! It was at least 100 yards from the cable to the dam. At first the fish I landed ran towards the dam, that was why I tried to paddle back, then it ran towards the middle. If you notice how close I was to the boardwalk when I hooked the fish, then how far away it is when I hold the fish up, you can see how far that fish pulled me. 

Honestly, if someone had been there watching me, I expected to catch heck for fishing, but the fact of the matter is there is nothing illegal about it. Public water, no restrictions to fishing right there.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Great vid! Now im going out to try this!


----------

